# Westmoreland Ski Resort ***Indoor in NC***



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you guys aware of the plans for this?

NC Ski Resort

I received an email stating that progress has been slowed due to the economy, but they hope to have better news by spring.

Look at the specs... it includes an 'extreme' area with terrain park and pipe, as well as the usual freeride areas.

I was stoked when I first learned this and I still am... just hope the project isn't completely halted!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol whats funny is the most exciting thing on that page i read about was their housing..


> The resort villages surrounding Westmoreland Ski Resort have approximately 3,300 exclusive residential condo units; many of the units will have ski in/ski out access right onto the slopes! Larger than their European counterparts, these condos sport custom appointments like inside equipment storage, gourmet kitchens with granite countertops, 9 foot ceilings, hot tubs and balconies with wonderful mountain views, with an average floor space of 1,198 square feet with a balcony/terrace. Larger and smaller units are available depending on individual desires.


That sounds sweet..be awesome to wake up wander out the door and be on the slopes...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Lol whats funny is the most exciting thing on that page i read about was their housing..
> 
> That sounds sweet..be awesome to wake up wander out the door and be on the slopes...


Indeed it would... surprised more people on the forum aren't interested in this.

I'd definitely be a regular here, if not just buy a place there... hmmmmm.

How you like that SL-R? I've been searching for deals on them, but haven't found anything great yet.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I love it to death, im probably just an average intermediate rider working my way up the ranks but i love the board well worth every penny. Especially on powder days(like tommorrow) you just float. One of my favorite times other than powder is choppy stuff, because nobody really goes through it much on the sides, and the SL-R just mows through it  If i can get enough speed i can just skip across the tops..


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I live like ten minutes from there.Don't hold your breath on this ever getting finished.I think that is the same site of the failed race track, drag strip ,hotel , and cabins.Long story short and millions later they were left with nothing.but if it comes that would be awsome.Cataloochee ski area is only about 15 minutes from that site and they have awsome snow making tech. check out their website. They will be open into April.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, arsenic, I've only heard good things about them.



Catman said:


> I live like ten minutes from there.Don't hold yuor breath on this ever getting finished.I think that is the same site of the failed race track, drag strip ,hotel , and cabins.Long story short and millions later they were left with nothing.but if it comes that would be awsome.Cataloochee ski area is only about 15 minutes from that site and they have awsome snow making tech. check out their website. They will be open into April.


Another NC head, huh?

I just hit Sugar Friday... slow slush during the day, but it was decent at night.

Regarding the indoor goodness, I'm just gonna be optimistic and say, "there's a first for everything..."


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah keeping my fingers crossed that something gets built there soon so we can create some jobs in the area. What part of NC do you live? I live in Maggie Valley.Have you ever been to Cataloochee?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Catman said:


> Yah keeping my fingers crossed that something gets built there soon so we can create some jobs in the area. What part of NC do you live? I live in Maggie Valley.Have you ever been to Cataloochee?


No, but I have been to Maggie Valley. My mindset is always to go to the bigger mountains, so it's always Sugar or Beech in NC.

How is it?

Oh, and I'm in Charlotte.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Not bad for for a local hill small park,short trails,but cool people and not very many on weekdays. The staff there is really open to whatever.I am up there almost evey day,I live about 6 miles down the road so it is cheap for me . Come check it out sometime.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

What part ? I have family in Cornelius they live on lake norman.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Catman said:


> Not bad for for a local hill small park,short trails,but cool people and not very many on weekdays. The staff there is really open to whatever.I am up there almost evey day,I live about 6 miles down the road so it is cheap for me . Come check it out sometime.


Are the conditions really bad right now?


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Today I got there at 11 and was petty good (some slush)left at 10 and it was starting to tighten up again.we still have a good base though. Tuesday looks good with some cooler temps.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Music Moves said:


> Yeah, arsenic, I've only heard good things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rode sugar thursday and like you said it was pretty slow during the day but it was a solid sheet of ice that night. The wind was strong and blew everybit of loose snow down the mtn. I should have brought my ice skates to be honest. Me and my buddy just sessioned the first box for a while.

I'm from knoxville so it's a 3 hour drive for me to catch sugar and a little over two to hit cat. Sugar has the better park by far if you're more into jumps but cat has a decent little rail yard. You really think cataloochee will have snow until april bro? I saw their forecast showing highs in the 70's thoughout this week.

But, I'd definitely be a regular if NC got an indoor slope. Anything for a longer season!

You guys ever been to ober? It's a shithole compared to beech and sugar but it's half the drive and wednesday is free college night so I can't really beat that.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Friday it was a little crunchy, but not icy really as the temperature wasn't freezing. The slightly slushy day snow just got a little harder.

I'm keeping updated with the indoor area, so I'll update this thread accordingly.

Think I'm heading to Snowshoe this weekend.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> Friday it was a little crunchy, but not icy really as the temperature wasn't freezing. The slightly slushy day snow just got a little harder.
> 
> I'm keeping updated with the indoor area, so I'll update this thread accordingly.
> 
> Think I'm heading to Snowshoe this weekend.


i had no idea they were even considering an indoor ski resort!! thats badass!! i am totally hopeful!


wish I could go this weekend with you bro, but family calls ya know?


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I drove past there yesterday and there is NOTHING DONE AT ALL the bridge is still not finished that was started almost 5 years ago. If you want I will take some pics.


I just got home from the Cat and they are losing 2 runs tonight but the upper O will still be open.The closing date is still April 1 they say.:dunno:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Catman said:


> I drove past there yesterday and there is NOTHING DONE AT ALL the bridge is still not finished that was started almost 5 years ago. If you want I will take some pics.
> 
> 
> I just got home from the Cat and they are losing 2 runs tonight but the upper O will still be open.The closing date is still April 1 they say.:dunno:


Sounds like the pics would be depressing, lol, but if they start building again, definitely grab some shots!

So, how bad is the surface at Cat and how much are they charging for passes?


----------

